

Build your very own submarine starting from $50,000 - sparknlaunch
http://www.ivccorp.com/kits.html

======
rogerbinns
Note that this sub is open to the water in the bottom which means that the air
pressure is the same as the water pressure. That means you have to take all
the same precautions as divers in terms of depths, ascent rates and making
sure you don't get the bends.

~~~
its_so_on
if it ever turns over, does all the air bubble out of it?

~~~
johnpmayer
Reading through the specs, it seems that it's designed with that in mind - the
center of mass is much lower than the center of buoyancy.

------
ThomPete
One of Copenhagen Suborbitals
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copenhagen_Suborbitals>) co-founders first
build this submarine.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UC3_Nautilus>

Pretty cool guys too.

~~~
javert
_This submarine was Peter Madsen's third submarine design and is the largest
privately built submarine in the world._ \- Wikipedia

False. This article from 2007 [1] discusses the highly secretive company where
billionaires go to buy their luxury submaries, which apparently run up to 65
meters [2].The Nautilus goes only to 17.76, if its wikipedia article is to be
believed.

[1]
[http://money.cnn.com/2007/08/02/lifestyle/luxury_submarines/...](http://money.cnn.com/2007/08/02/lifestyle/luxury_submarines/index.htm)
(incidentally, one of the most instantly fascinating things I've ever read in
my life)

[2] <http://www.ussubmarines.com/submarines/luxury.php3>

~~~
ljf
I would guess that the story was pr spin, and since they or any owner has
provided proof of a craft larger than 18 meters, that it's all theoretical.
Would be amazing if there are private craft out there like they describe, but
I'd need more than some renders and there word to believe it.

~~~
javert
Well it was published by CNN, which is one of the largest media organizations
and generally considered reliable.

I've gotten 3 responses trying to throw cold water on my post, which was just
me sharing something that I thought was exciting. I don't get it.

~~~
anamax
> Well it was published by CNN, which is one of the largest media
> organizations

true

> and generally considered reliable.

CNN may be considered "reliable", but it isn't.

~~~
javert
FIne, but claiming the story I linked to about a company that sells private
submarines is false, without any evidence, is just an arbitrary assertion, and
should be dismissed. As should all arbitrary assertions. I guess I should have
just said that.

~~~
anamax
I'm confused - why is it wrong to make an arbitrary assertion in response to
an arbitrary assertion?

Are you suggesting that we should take a link to a CNN story as something more
credible than an arbitrary assertion?

~~~
javert
_Are you suggesting that we should take a link to a CNN story as something
more credible than an arbitrary assertion?_

Yes, absolutely. If you think CNN just goes around making up stories, you are
wrong. Snarky comments aside, CNN is a reputable news organization. To claim
that a completely plausible CNN story is wrong, evidence is needed.

~~~
anamax
> If you think CNN just goes around making up stories, you are wrong.

It's interesting that you assume that that claim needs no supporting evidence.

Are you really sure that CNN doesn't "go around making up stories"?

> CNN is a reputable news organization.

That may be, but reputable news organizations do make up stories.

> To claim that a completely plausible CNN story is wrong, evidence is needed.

Or what?

I'm sympathetic to your argument, but it's not nearly a strong as you think
that it is.

------
kylebrown
Great, this is just what I needed to transport a bunch of coke from my hookups
south of the border. (google: cocaine submarine)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Narco-subs are designed more for stealth than recreational diving (poor
viewports, lots of cargo, old narco subs were just semi-submersible). Anyways,
they cost about $2 million to build according to wiki, so they are sort of out
of our price range. But you might be able to get a used one on the cheap from
your coke dealer...

For recreation, I think this wouldn't really beat just plain old snorkeling,
or even scuba for the more involved. Its more like a rich-guy toy.

~~~
javert
Yeah, this would not have the stamina to be a narco-sub. As in, it goes too
slowly and runs out of air too quickly. (I say this based on its apparent
similarity to scuba technology, not out of narco experience.)

In fact, if it works like I think it does, you should be able to go down
farther for longer periods of time with scuba equipment (esp. if you use
something like nitrox). I could be wrong though... this is out of my 20,000
leagues. (oh ho!)

~~~
frenchman_in_ny
"you should be able to go down farther for longer periods of time with scuba
equipment (esp. if you use something like nitrox)."

This is wrong - nitrox doesn't let you go down _farther_ for longer periods
[1]; in fact, oxygen toxicity happens at a shallower depth on nitrox than on
regular air.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrox#Oxygen_toxicity>

~~~
javert
Good to know. I am a recreational diver but obviously not nitrox certified. :D

------
sprash
I prefer these: <http://tritonsubs.com>

------
Tloewald
I'd have thought that the underwater "plane" designs would be cheaper, more
fun, and safer than this.

